# i miss him..



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

as some of you know..my fiance is a fisherman..and i do mean FULL TIME! haha i absolutely do not mind or compain about it niether. but to all those fisherwives..i know its rough! stick it out! absence makes the heart grow fonder.. or i think so...but i still...miss him...
sorry guys..had to get that out..lol


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for taking the time to speak out about how you feel. Does he know how much you miss him? Do you go fishing with him? By full-time, do you mean that's how he earns his living? As a guide or as a crew member on an offshore boat?

Perhaps taking up a new hobby to occupy your mind when he's away would help. I've heard that there are young women who have started quilting and are enjoying it more than they thought they would. I think they start with a small lap-size quilt and do all the work on a sewing machine. No hand-stitching for these gals! They know the value of time. Some have started crocheting with yarn to make baby blankets or full-sized afghans for the sofa. Maybe your creative juices run to painting or etching or who knows what!

Maybe you can get some ladies to go kayak fishing with you. Just don't stand still. That's a recipe for depression.

Father in Heaven,

Thank you for loving us even more than we love ourselves. I ask you to be with FishinGrl whenever she feels lonely. Remind her that you have promised to be with her always. Let her know that you have a plan for her life, and it's a good plan. Help her look for you and find you in places she least expected to be with you.

I ask this in the name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

well that might be his last poco and roc.....I know that tone, and once onshore, he might as well give up. It's worth it, but I can guarantee there are a few that know exactly what I am talking about


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Thank you for taking the time to speak out about how you feel. Does he know how much you miss him? Do you go fishing with him? By full-time, do you mean that's how he earns his living? As a guide or as a crew member on an offshore boat?
> 
> Perhaps taking up a new hobby to occupy your mind when he's away would help. I've heard that there are young women who have started quilting and are enjoying it more than they thought they would. I think they start with a small lap-size quilt and do all the work on a sewing machine. No hand-stitching for these gals! They know the value of time. Some have started crocheting with yarn to make baby blankets or full-sized afghans for the sofa. Maybe your creative juices run to painting or etching or who knows what!
> 
> ...


thank you so much for that! well i own a dance and cheer company and i am there 24/7! with our daughter! lol but then we get home and she falls right asleep..leaving me up by myself...i will look up more relaxing hobbies to do at night! thanks so much!


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

seeingred said:


> well that might be his last poco and roc.....I know that tone, and once onshore, he might as well give up. It's worth it, but I can guarantee there are a few that know exactly what I am talking about


LMAO no no no thats not what i mean! haha he has fished these tournaments forever! and more! (trust me there are a lof more hobbies that he does..hunting, chartering, commercial ect.) and im not a complaining type. im always with a smiling face saying sure honey! have fun! and i really mean it when i say it..it just gets lonely at times...im a big girl i can handle it! lol


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

need to let it out


----------



## Bruno (Aug 15, 2005)

I did the same thing for 30 years. My wife just filed for divorce. I guess she got real tired of being tired of it. Let him know how you feel now! I would have given up a lot of fishing and hunting trips.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Bruno said:


> I did the same thing for 30 years. My wife just filed for divorce. I guess she got real tired of being tired of it. Let him know how you feel now! I would have given up a lot of fishing and hunting trips.


Bruno,

I'm sorry to hear that. Yeah, hindsight is 20-20 isn't it?! Thank you for having the courage to post up about this and to give your honest opinion for this young lady who feels lonely when her man isn't around.

Heavenly Father,

Wrap your arms around Bruno and remind him of your love and mercy. Let him feel your presence right there with him. Let him know he's not alone. Reveal to him whether there is anything he can do to restore his marriage before it's too late to reconcile.

Increase his faith through the reading of your Word the Bible. Let him exercise his faith by trusting in your son Jesus, who gave his blood to forgive our sins and bring us to peace with you.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

God Bless You, Betty. I love you. CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> God Bless You, Betty. I love you. CF?


Same here, CF! I hope you're doing well.

Keep those verses coming. That's how our faith is increased.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*when u see him nest time*

i hope this helps--i tell my kids and my wife a thousand times a day how much i love them--i do this so much--it becomes bothersome and may be annoying --but who cares ---not me-------so--the next time u see him --hug him --as big as u can---i mean super duper hard---look him straight in the eyes---and tell him how much u love him-- and how much u miss him--and how much u appreciate him---and how u would like to spend more time with him---because life is a bunch of experiances--and u need to spend them whith the people u love and care about---sorry my soap box just broke--i gotta get off of it--lol



FishinGrl said:


> as some of you know..my fiance is a fisherman..and i do mean FULL TIME! haha i absolutely do not mind or compain about it niether. but to all those fisherwives..i know its rough! stick it out! absence makes the heart grow fonder.. or i think so...but i still...miss him...
> sorry guys..had to get that out..lol


----------

